# Damaged Plastisol transfers



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I just recieved some damaged plastisol transfers and need some advice!

Even though the supplier shipped extra sheets I lost 30% of the transfers. The image was ganged 3 per sheet and due to UPS the corner of the box appeared to have been banged hard (corner split open) and the transfer sheets were wrinkled. The center images was damanged all the way thru the stack. The ink was knocked off in two locations of the image and did not print well. The size of the images that were damaged is about 1/8 inch.

I have come up with 3 possible solutions and looking for other suggestions.

1) Call the supplier on Monday and hope they can reprint and deliver on time for Tuesday delivery. I need to deliver the shirts Wednesday AM.

2) I just purchased a cutter and some apparel vinyl. The cutter arrived but not the vinyl. If I get lucky the vinyl will arrive and once I figure out how to use the cutter and software I could go that route. I hate to deliver 1 shirt order using two different print methods and rely on me learning how to use everything in time.

3) Is it possible to use a Sharpie to fill in the gaps? if I'm very careful I could fill in the letters and numbers. My concern is the Sharpie area will fade and be obvious after the first wash. I have 6 shirts left to complete the order.

Do anybody have another suggestion? I'm in a bind and would be glad to consider almost anything.

Sorry for the long post and thanks in advanced for any suggestions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Take pictures of the damaged box and transfers and email them to the printer today if possible so when you call in the morning they will have an idea on the damage.

Certainly, choice #1 is the ideal solution.

Are these 1 color transfers? Relying on you becoming proficient with cutter and vinyl in just 1 day is iffy. 

You didn't say what these shirt were or what they are for. I would talk to your client to see if you got him 70% of his order on Wed. if he could hold off on the other 30% until the time it takes you to get replacements from the printer.

I would not use the sharpie. Even before a wash, you'll be able to tell one was used.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

splathead said:


> Take pictures of the damaged box and transfers and email them to the printer today if possible so when you call in the morning they will have an idea on the damage.
> 
> Certainly, choice #1 is the ideal solution.
> 
> Are these 1 color transfers? Relying on you becoming proficient with cutter and vinyl in just 1 day is iffy.


I emailed pictures Friday night. Of course it was after hours so no response. I also called on Saturday hoping somebody may be in but had to leave a voice mail.



> You didn't say what these shirt were or what they are for. I would talk to your client to see if you got him 70% of his order on Wed. if he could hold off on the other 30% until the time it takes you to get replacements from the printer.


1 color-black (hence Sharpie question) for a local race event. Shirts are Gildan 50/50 Safety orange color. I have talked with the customer and they have asked me to check into options on my end and they will do the same. They are a first time customer so I hate to do this to them but "stuff" happens.

I don't feel good about the cutter option or Sharpie either. The supplier has a very good reputation so I won't mention any names now and I suspect they will do anything possible to help. The main concern I have is shipping time. They alrady have the art so if they can print more it should ship Monday.Thanks for your response.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The printer will file a claim with UPS and they should rush a reprint and send them out overnight, at least that is what I would do if I were still printing. The printer isn't at any fault here so mentioning them or not doesn't reflect positively or negatively on them. If the printer does come through for you and gets you the transfers by Tuesday you should definitely mention their name. If the printer doesn't come through you might try contacting a local screenprinter and seeing if they could rush an order.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

wormil said:


> The printer will file a claim with UPS and they should rush a reprint and send them out overnight, at least that is what I would do if I were still printing. The printer isn't at any fault here so mentioning them or not doesn't reflect positively or negatively on them. If the printer does come through for you and gets you the transfers by Tuesday you should definitely mention their name. If the printer doesn't come through you might try contacting a local screenprinter and seeing if they could rush an order.


The crisis has been averted. I purchased the plastisol tranfers from Versatrans and got a call from them first thing this morning. They are sending me a few more sheets in time to deliver my order. They will get some more business from me because of the quick response to this problem and the quaility of their signature product.

Thanks to all who responded with advice.


----------

